# A good reminder from R.C.



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2005)

Let us, when we talk of God, talk of this"”that He is utterly unimpressed with our scholarship, and that He invented acuity. Let us remember this"”He commands us to love Him, and He loves us. Now that is worth talking about.

From: White-washed tombs http://www.postmillennialism.com/main.html


----------



## ANT (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, I LOVE this board and all of the biblicaly educated opinions we all express, but this quote is nice to focus on!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 13, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## bond-servant (Mar 13, 2005)

A wonderful and timely reminder Adam! Thanks


----------



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

Not that good theology isn't important  , but the more I am exposed to honest study of God, the more I appreciate exactly what R.C. mentioned. 

I love the word "utterly". At times Calvinists have to correct the misguided by explaining that "total" depravity is not "utter" depravity. Here, R.C. found the perfect usage of the word.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

The more I've learned the less I feel that I know!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 13, 2005)

God and my teachers 

blade


----------

